# Problem with hard disk



## David180885 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello,who can explain what is meaning "Non-medium error" in this output. I think my hard disks have some problems.

Disk1

```
root@nshost2:/home/david # smartctl -a -d cciss,0 /dev/ciss0 
smartctl 6.5 2016-05-07 r4318 [FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p4 amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-16, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Vendor:               HP
Product:              EH0146FARWD
Revision:             HPDC
User Capacity:        146,815,737,856 bytes [146 GB]
Logical block size:   512 bytes
Rotation Rate:        15030 rpm
Form Factor:          2.5 inches
Logical Unit id:      0x5000cca00b7b4c54
Serial number:        PLX5U32E
Device type:          disk
Transport protocol:   SAS (SPL-3)
Local Time is:        Mon Aug 15 16:37:17 2016 AMT
SMART support is:     Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is:     Enabled
Temperature Warning:  Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART Health Status: OK

Current Drive Temperature:     28 C
Drive Trip Temperature:        65 C

Manufactured in week 05 of year 2012
Specified cycle count over device lifetime:  50000
Accumulated start-stop cycles:  31
Elements in grown defect list: 0

Vendor (Seagate) cache information
  Blocks sent to initiator = 18233185821261824

Error counter log:
           Errors Corrected by           Total   Correction     Gigabytes    Total
               ECC          rereads/    errors   algorithm      processed    uncorrected
           fast | delayed   rewrites  corrected  invocations   [10^9 bytes]  errors
read:          0   168255         0    168255          0      21908.836           0
write:         0  5365037         0   5365037          0      46145.893           0

Non-medium error count:      691

SMART Self-test log
Num  Test              Status                 segment  LifeTime  LBA_first_err [SK ASC ASQ]
     Description                              number   (hours)
# 1  Background short  Completed                   -       7                 - [-   -    -]
# 2  Background short  Completed                   -       3                 - [-   -    -]

Long (extended) Self Test duration: 1394 seconds [23.2 minutes]
```
Disk2

```
root@nshost2:/home/david # smartctl -a -d cciss,1 /dev/ciss0
smartctl 6.5 2016-05-07 r4318 [FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p4 amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-16, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Vendor:               HP
Product:              EH0146FARWD
Revision:             HPDC
User Capacity:        146,815,737,856 bytes [146 GB]
Logical block size:   512 bytes
Rotation Rate:        15030 rpm
Form Factor:          2.5 inches
Logical Unit id:      0x5000cca00b7b2254
Serial number:        PLX5R9BE
Device type:          disk
Transport protocol:   SAS (SPL-3)
Local Time is:        Mon Aug 15 16:38:56 2016 AMT
SMART support is:     Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is:     Enabled
Temperature Warning:  Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART Health Status: OK

Current Drive Temperature:     26 C
Drive Trip Temperature:        65 C

Manufactured in week 05 of year 2012
Specified cycle count over device lifetime:  50000
Accumulated start-stop cycles:  31
Elements in grown defect list: 0

Vendor (Seagate) cache information
  Blocks sent to initiator = 18232624858267648

Error counter log:
           Errors Corrected by           Total   Correction     Gigabytes    Total
               ECC          rereads/    errors   algorithm      processed    uncorrected
           fast | delayed   rewrites  corrected  invocations   [10^9 bytes]  errors
read:          0   204138         0    204138          0      21981.509           0
write:         0  3646624         0   3646624          0      46146.250           0

Non-medium error count:      693

SMART Self-test log
Num  Test              Status                 segment  LifeTime  LBA_first_err [SK ASC ASQ]
     Description                              number   (hours)
# 1  Background short  Completed                   -       7                 - [-   -    -]
# 2  Background short  Completed                   -       3                 - [-   -    -]

Long (extended) Self Test duration: 1394 seconds [23.2 minutes]
```
Here is cciss output

```
root@nshost2:/home/david # cciss_vol_status -q /dev/ciss0
/dev/ciss0: (Smart Array P410i) RAID 1(1+0) Volume 0 status: OK.
```
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 15, 2016)

It's a bit hidden away and I can't find the original but this explains it:


> non-medium error counter (only a single number displayed). This
> represents the number of recoverable events other than write, read or
> verify errors.


http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.setup/2005-04/0341.html


----------

